# Bringing Over Our Cat



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I was waiting to get the job offer before I called the kennel in Abu Dhabi (AVC, I think). They have no room to shelter our cat while we settle in. They are actually booked up from June-August. We arrive around August 9-10. and we will likely be in temporary housing for 2-4 weeks. Any suggestions for how to go about this?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Can someone perhaps hold your cat where you are now for a few weeks after you leave, then forward across?
Catteries/kennels etc will be full as so many people head away for the summer.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

sgilli3 said:


> Can someone perhaps hold your cat where you are now for a few weeks after you leave, then forward across?
> Catteries/kennels etc will be full as so many people head away for the summer.


Yes, I was warned that they would fill up, but I didn't know where I'd be going for sure until just this week. Leaving her here for a few weeks is trickier...


----------



## KanD (Apr 26, 2008)

*A point to note*

Hi,
not sure why you are putting your cat in Kennels? we imported two cats and they were allowed straight into the country. obviosuly they have to be chipped and fully vaccinated before arrival.

the main thing to note is that there are a lot of street cats in Dubai and FIPS is a major problem. if your cat is an outdoor cat this WILL be of concern. we had two cats from Feline Friends who went out and unfortunately both contracted FIPS from fighting with street cats. Our new boys do not go out and we would not dream of allowing them outside because of this danger.

hope this helps?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> not sure why you are putting your cat in Kennels? we imported two cats and they were allowed straight into the country. obviosuly they have to be chipped and fully vaccinated before arrival.



We will be placed in temporary housing (i.e. a hotel or hotel apt) for anywhere from 2 weeks to a month. That's why she'll need to be kept somewhere else for that period of time. Fortunately she's an all indoor cat.


----------

